# Is personal plowing with a trail rail ok?



## stihl036 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey,

First post here. Been lurking for a week or so. Thought that I would post a few pics (if I can.) Anyone else ever "run what you brung?"

I am from BC so anyone from BC4X4 may already have seen these.

I now have a 1984 GMC 3/4 4X4 and want to put a plow on it (plow rig only) I was thinking of building another one. Have MM210/plasma/etc.... Also thinking of snowbear......but man do they ever have a hate on this site. I know a guy with one and it does his 600ft drive plus landing area (200ftx200ft) fine. He actually recommended it (let me try it last winter, seemed ok, never tried the meyer, fisher, boss, etc) but I came here and everyone hates them so I will reconsider.

Should I try and get a good used "real" one?

I have a guy (aquaintance) that will do my 1000ft loop for $40 cad. I would need it done about 12 times per year. Seems a little high.

I love pushing snow, especially in something unique. So what ever I invest should pay off in a few years.

I will post pics of the Land Cruiser (cut in half with home built plow) if the first pics work.

Anyway to post short vids?

WW


----------



## stihl036 (Oct 26, 2004)

Note - this is at my old place, buggy is long gone. I killed reverse twice and gave up. VW's are not as strong as I thought. Old cruisers are tougher than I thought!


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Looks like it plows snow OK but how well does the heater work? 

As far as the snowbear goes if all you need to do is a 1000ft loop 12 times a year it would work fine. Some guys buy them, beat the crap out of them and then come here and bash them because they wouldn't hold up to there abuse.


----------



## Personal Plow (Nov 1, 2003)

I like my snow bear. I thought it was the correct decision seeing that a snow blower can cost more and do less.
I was worried about the Constitution since i plowed for years with fisher. It did a great job for me last year and i hope it will continue this season.
PP


----------

